# How Many Pens



## JasonF (Oct 14, 2006)

How many pens do you make per month on average?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 14, 2006)

You mean FINISHED?
Do blow ups and "that idea sucks "pens count?[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br /> blow ups



What's that???[}]


----------



## TBone (Oct 14, 2006)

Less than 10 now, but am only on #4 so hoping it will increase soon.  I'm working more on finishing and turning techniques first


----------



## gerryr (Oct 17, 2006)

Lately, I've been trying to rebuild my inventory for an upcomng show.  After Christmas, my production will drop a lot because I'll be experimenting and trying a bunch of new things.  Then I might be lucky to make 1-2 a month.


----------



## Dario (Oct 17, 2006)

I am on the 1-10 group (not by choice) [V]


----------



## keithz (Oct 17, 2006)

Under 10 because I have been turning less than 2 weeks.  I am sure I will be well above that average very shortly.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm down to about 10 per month, I've cut back because sales have been slow and inventory is growing faster than sales... switching to bottle stoppers and game calls... they are selling better than pens in my area right now.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 3, 2006)

Christmas orders are piling up so I am full on making from dawn to dusk when I am not at work or school.....


----------



## keithz (Nov 5, 2006)

I guess I need to change my vote to at least the next level.  I delivered 15 pens yesterday, and now have an orders for another 2 dozen, by Thanksgiving.


----------



## Awoodfan (Nov 5, 2006)

I guess I'm in the 40 or so group.

Ron
www.woodfan.com



<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## steve542 (Nov 5, 2006)

I sm working furiously to have a good selection for my first attempt at selling at an office crafts show on December 1.  So I trying to do one a day and succeeded at that last month.  I hope to have 100 pens to show in five or six styles.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm under 10 for now. 
I will need to start ramping up for the holiday season. 
Even then I will be under 20.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Nov 12, 2006)

Many, many more than 50 a month. My wife and I are both doing it full time.


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 30, 2006)

I said 21 to 30 which includes husband and me[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish it were more.
Rob


----------



## penbuilder (Dec 18, 2006)

I am down to just 2-3 now that the Christmas rush is over


----------



## Nolan (Dec 18, 2006)

I fall into the 11-20 catagory right now. Slowly getting back in gear after the surgery.
Nolan


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 18, 2006)

You left off zero[]. Can't remember when the last pen I turned was. Don't think it has been it the last year. Hope to get back soon, got a couple of those cross blanks from Eagle to do. (better practice on something else first, eh!)


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 18, 2006)

Less than 10 - but I hope to have time for more soon.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 22, 2006)

I just started making pens. I'm in the 11-20 so far this first month.
I hope to be able to do at around 30 per month since a couple of stores
have said they want to carry my pens. That is, if I have time after my
full-time job.

Gary


----------



## Sawdustman (Dec 24, 2006)

Just checked my records. A slow year as I was moving and didn't do as many shows but sold around 1100 pens but made and sold over 3000 items. I guess that means I turn more than 50 a week. You think???
Art [8D]


----------



## Mark4583 (Dec 29, 2006)

I probaly sold about 40 for the xmas season, most where a lower priced range for friends and family that wanted to give gifts in about the $15-$30 range.


----------



## Pipes (Jan 4, 2007)

I didn't get to vote but I do well over a 100 []


----------



## stevers (Jan 7, 2007)

Under 10. I gave away 6 for x-mas and I'm still trying to get cought up.


----------



## woodmanplus (Jan 13, 2007)

I am under 10 as now that holidays are over I am cocentrating on boxes,intarsia and fret work for a show in april.I have a pretty good inventory on pens but have a number of turnings in progress.


----------



## Stacker (Jan 14, 2007)

I average about 7 -8 a day. Just not everyday. []
Rob


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 17, 2007)

Over Christmas break I did 10 pen/pencil sets but now between work and school I only have time for customer orders. Can't wait for summer, so I can get creative again.


----------

